# Lounge > Science and Technology >  >  Global Warming Is False

## CloudMaker

There's no proven thing about global warming. The earths climate has always changed throughout history. 

See video for more details:

----------


## Cuchculan

This another Pro Trump post? Making him out to be right not to join in with the rest of the world to try and help the climate. I am sure there would be other videos out there that disagree with the video you posted. Depends what you look up.

----------


## Ironman

We're having a cooler and wetter than normal summer.

----------


## Sagan

Not here! ScreenShot002.jpg

Current NWS forecast for Southern Oregon.

At 13:30 local time....
Fair
             91?F
             33?C
*Humidity*
26%

*Wind Speed*
W 3 MPH

*Barometer*
30.06 in

*Dewpoint*
52?F (11?C)

*Visibility*
10.00 mi

*Heat Index*
88?F (31?C)

*Last update*
                 31 Jul 1:05 pm PDT

----------


## CloudMaker

> This another Pro Trump post? Making him out to be right not to join in with the rest of the world to try and help the climate. I am sure there would be other videos out there that disagree with the video you posted. Depends what you look up.



This isn't about Trump it's about science

----------


## Chantellabella

> Not here! ScreenShot002.jpg
> 
> Current NWS forecast for Southern Oregon.
> 
> At 13:30 local time....
> Fair
>              91?F
>              33?C
> *Humidity*
> ...



We're really cooking over here in the south. Not only are the lawns drying up, but the big 100 year old oak trees are dying. I feel bad for the poor feral cats who exist in this heat. I'm sure people who live in the hottest parts of the world are none too happy either

----------


## Skippy

Im sure climate change exists to a degree, of course there are probs and we need to take care of our home, but i dont think its nearly as bad as its made out to be. hasnt anyone noticed??
i dunno how to say it but it feels like a lot of agenda pushing in this world. its almost like a religion. people like to make others think the world is ending it's a strange phenomona....my only guess is, as human race is so extremely insecure, i think they see it like this: (media bad for this) they want to make followers of their causes and all this bullshit fear mongering.  this way they can feel important. the tried and failed thru the ages attempt by the human race to sate their insatiable thirst to feel important......to feel powerful. the number one gawddamn evil of the species from the beginning and the cause of all problems thru history. but its getting old  now and extremely transparent to me...

----------

